# Some Canon Production Affected by Japan Earthquakes



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 29, 2016)

```
In a statement made to <a href="http://www.amateurphotographer.co.uk/latest/photo-news/canon-makes-statement-kumamoto-earthquakes-impact-74828" target="_blank">Amateur Photographer</a>, Canon has confirmed that the Japanese earthquakes have had some effect on production. While no Canon factories were affected, third party parts suppliers have been.</p>
<blockquote><p>Fortunately, there have been no serious injuries among Canon employees or their families in the region. None of the company’s buildings or facilities have incurred any significant damage and all Canon Group companies in the region are able to operate normally. However, production of some products has halted due to the impact on part supply companies and infrastructure. At the moment the impact to the business is minimal, the future situation is still being assessed.</p></blockquote>
<p>We’re still unsure how much of an impact these issues are going to have on new products coming down the pipeline.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## mistaspeedy (Apr 29, 2016)

5D mark IV announcement pushed back to Q1 2017

Just kidding... don't want to give people a heart attack


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2016)

mistaspeedy said:


> Just kidding... don't want to give people a heart attack



LOL ;D


----------



## Etienne (Apr 29, 2016)

The business world is global. How about don't build manufacturing plants in an earthquake zone?


----------



## sunnyVan (Apr 29, 2016)

Etienne said:


> The business world is global. How about don't build manufacturing plants in an earthquake zone?



One of the many reasons I chose canon over nikon is that canon's production is based in Japan instead of other Asian countries such as Thailand.


----------



## MintChocs (Apr 30, 2016)

I had no idea there was an earthquake in Japan. When did this happen?


----------



## LukasS (Apr 30, 2016)

MintChocs said:


> I had no idea there was an earthquake in Japan. When did this happen?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2016_Kumamoto_earthquakes


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi Etiene. 
Yes the business world is global, but the people needing jobs are there, are you happy for me to pick some flimsy reason and remove your employment to another country?
I sure know that this happens enough already, for profit reasons, let's not add to the misery!

Cheers, Graham. 




Etienne said:


> The business world is global. How about don't build manufacturing plants in an earthquake zone?


----------



## kaihp (Apr 30, 2016)

sunnyVan said:


> One of the many reasons I chose canon over nikon is that canon's production is based in Japan instead of other Asian countries such as Thailand.



And if it's not earthquakes, it's flood and fire.

True story: a subcontractor of ours in Thailand was flooded (below 3m of water) during the 2011 flood (remember the global hdd shortage?) and then burned down a couple of years later. In both cases we had to go into full disaster recovery plans of running production elsewhere, building new test systems etc.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 30, 2016)

Etienne said:


> The business world is global. How about don't build manufacturing plants in an earthquake zone?


Earthquakes seem to be global as well, along with typhoons, hurricanes, and tornadoes. No place is safe, particularly for sensor fabs that are extremely sensitive even to relatively slight shocks.

I doubt if the Moon is safe either, no atmosphere for protection from asteroids, cosmic rays, and the temperature swings are killers too.


----------



## kaihp (Apr 30, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > The business world is global. How about don't build manufacturing plants in an earthquake zone?
> ...



The Equatorial belt has some nice properties, including not being in the line of typhoons and whatnot. There are a few fabs in Singapore.

As for earthquakes, there is a very high concentration of fabs in Taiwan (think TSMC). Now, combine that with the fact that Taiwan is right on a fault line. Interestingly, Singapore isn't an earthquake zone.


----------



## nightscape123 (May 1, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Etiene.
> Yes the business world is global, but the people needing jobs are there, are you happy for me to pick some flimsy reason and remove your employment to another country?
> I sure know that this happens enough already, for profit reasons, let's not add to the misery!
> 
> ...



Are you somehow implying that people in other parts of the world don't need jobs? What about the 12% unemployment rate in the EU? The 8% in the US? You can't even calculate the unemployment in Africa the middle east or india... There are lots of places that need jobs, I don't see why one place deserves jobs over any other. Seems like it would make sense to build a delicate manufacturing plant somewhere that wasn't named the RING OF FIRE.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 1, 2016)

kaihp said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



Although Singapore is not right on a fault line, and earthquakes don't occur there, they can be affected by quakes nearby.

Toronto and even Spokane seldom have signigficant earthquakes either, but natural disasters happen of one sort or the other.


http://earthquaketrack.com/sg-00-singapore/recent

I believe Singapore's issues are becoming flooding due to sinking and rising seas. 

http://floodlist.com/asia/flash-floods-singapore


----------



## JPCanonUser (May 1, 2016)

Etienne said:


> The business world is global. How about don't build manufacturing plants in an earthquake zone?



The whole of this country is an earthquake zone. Made in Japan would no longer be a thing. Canon do have plants and offices all over the country though, and earthquakes (even huge ones like the March 2011 quake) wouldn't impact the whole country.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 1, 2016)

Hi Nightscape. 
I'm sorry that you misunderstood the point I was trying to make, it was not that others don't deserve a job (though sometimes I want to tell rude and lazy shop assistants how many other people would love their job, but that's a different forum) it was that these people already have that job and to remove it would be wrong. 

Cheers, Graham. 



nightscape123 said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Etiene.
> ...


----------

